# اريد بحث متكامل عن sand casting



## م/ أيمن النعمي (1 أبريل 2010)

انا طالب هندسة انتاج سنة رابعة 
واريد بحث متكامل عن sand casting 
يحتوي على تعاريف وصور ومقاطع فيديو 
ارجو المساعدة ولكم خالص التحية 


ENG.AYMAN ALNEAMY


----------

